# Useless Billy done crawled through chicken poo to kill a turkey #297



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

turned out to be a buzzard............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice derto


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> turned out to be a buzzard............



That stinks...


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

true story....Billy really did that


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

I called in a  billy 1 time. I missed though!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

Do folks crawl to hunt turkeys?  I figger Id crawl around the poo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

.....if I couldn't, I think Id let the turkey go.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> turned out to be a buzzard............



what do you mean?


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

.....better yet, Id skip turkey huntin' all together and go catch some fish.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Did he ground check it?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Do folks crawl to hunt turkeys?  I figger Id crawl around the poo



Billy was trying to sneak around a field and didn't want the turkey to see him......


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm ready to get in the turkey woods.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Gobbleobbleobble


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I had a guy trespassing on my other lease the other day with a decoy out.  If it had been a gobbler decoy I would have blasted it.  Guy wouldnt have seen me...i bet he would have poopooed his pants


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did he ground check it?



Billy shoots hens sometimes, says not all gobblers have beards.  If they in the cornpile and bigger than his decoy he lets em have it.

True story too ^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I had a guy trespassing on my other lease the other day with a decoy out.  If it had been a gobbler decoy I would have blasted it.  Guy wouldnt have seen me...i bet he would have poopooed his pants



I know I would. Trespassing is dangerous enuff!! Folks shooting at ya adds a whole nutha dimention!! LOL


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I did this prankdial.com to my cousin a while back. He is about as billy as I know. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Did you confront him Nitram?


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I promise it weren't me.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

I killed a sad turkey once. He never gobbled. He was sad cause he kept tripping over his beard!! It was a mercy kill...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I was walking around thinking I might jump one cause they are always running around this spot on the lease.  I walked around this corner and saw the decoy but didnt throw up cause I could tell it was a hen.  Had it been a gobbler i wouldnt have even thought twice.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I would have pew pew pew, juat to see the look on the guys face. Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

yeah..apparently the landowner told him he could.  We are having discussions with the landowner right now.  Not acceptable.


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did he ground check it?



no, but Billy's buddies were laughing so hard Billy wouldn't speak to them for a week..................


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> I did this prankdial.com to my cousin a while back. He is about as billy as I know. Lol



Mattech I did the one about "you hit my car" to my Mom. LOL She and my dad slept with their pistols that night......Priceless!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd be all kinds of ticked off. Is this the land you took me to nitram?


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Mattech I did the one about "you hit my car" to my Mom. LOL She and my dad slept with their pistols that night......Priceless!!



I did that one to my mom too, she just hung up. Lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

lol


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> yeah..apparently the landowner told him he could.  We are having discussions with the landowner right now.  Not acceptable.



I just ahd to bail on a lease for similar stuff.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

Billy sez ground-checked hen tastes as good as gobbler


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

How's the young'n doing migs?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

Afternoon what I miss ? Don't want to read back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

This one is about done.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Lock it down den


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

yes mattech...this aint the lease we are goin to though for the real turkey hunt.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

They fifth herb Izzy jai FBI Eco heck Bryn este when fungi pick do beer of drunk jct unit sheet Itel USB ugly Kalmyk duck


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

what the...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

holy crap


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was walking around thinking I might jump one cause they are always running around this spot on the lease.  I walked around this corner and saw the decoy but didnt throw up cause I could tell it was a hen.  Had it been a gobbler i wouldnt have even thought twice.


Only Billys would understand that throwin up part.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

haha yeah


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

got a little gas


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

dont giggle


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

toot


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

i don't trust my toot


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

could go south quick


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

south flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

nice flop 03


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

not lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

i'll be back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

dont mattech the bathroom


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

diet dew time...2 hours of meeting left at least..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Man, I don't know about this turkey hunting, it's dangerous. I was hunting on this farm the other day where a nice feller gave me permission to hunt and showed me a good spot. I just got my decoy put out and started calling when this funny-lookin' feller comes around the corner and throwed up on my decoy. There are some different people out there, I tell you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

The boy ain't happy but he is doing well


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

ice cream time for the youngin fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Its a hot one today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Cold water works just as well and its allot cheaper


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Fuzzy=stingy old goat. Wont get ice cream for his operated young'un. smh'ing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I told him ice cream is fer rich kids


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Making him some pinto bean pudding


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad he is doing good Mm


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

whew; that was close


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

MT will probably get blamed for it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Mt


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

lol at NChilbilly


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

lol-ed myself....a little bit


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Billy is bein extremely useless... Said he ain't totin that full kewler back upair.. Gotta drank em all first.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, I don't know about this turkey hunting, it's dangerous. I was hunting on this farm the other day where a nice feller gave me permission to hunt and showed me a good spot. I just got my decoy put out and started calling when this funny-lookin' feller comes around the corner and throwed up on my decoy. There are some different people out there, I tell you.



I hope you washed that Decoy good.


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

nice feet oops1..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Stolen


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 shaves his legs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Stop that oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

It is a long cast to the water from there oops.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> nice feet oops1..........



So I've been told.. I do a lil feet modeling on da side


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> oops1 shaves his legs



Yes...yes I do


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Good un Ridirt.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Yes...yes I do



they look nice.....but i'm sure you hear that all of the time


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is a long cast to the water from there oops.



Ain't gonna fish til tamorrow .. Figured wed play on da beach taday


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Good un Ridirt.



nobody else would KyDawg...so I told Billy to grab the turkey by the horns


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> they look nice.....but i'm sure you hear that all of the time



It never gets old... Big Cat


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Gotta go play wiff da fam... Seed y'all later


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Gotta go play wiff da fam... Seed y'all later


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops needs some fuzz on his legs


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you washed that Decoy good.



I just left it there, Bo$$. It smelt like French wine, crepes, and fromage de chèvre.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

rydert said:


> nobody else would KyDawg...so I told Billy to grab the turkey by the horns



I don't get it, Turkeys done have horns.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just left it there, Bo$$. It smelt like French wine, crepes, and fromage de chèvre.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just left it there, Bo$$. It smelt like French wine, crepes, and fromage de chèvre.



Prolly Billy's brother Owney. I think he is up that way hiding from the police


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 - do you have your selfie stick with you?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

They caught Owney messing with the letters on them signs again.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Watt


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm Goin for


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

The


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flip before the


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Can't wait for the billy turkey hunt. We should do a low country boil on fri. Be to smashed to drive home sat. I'll bring the gators and onions


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Aight.. .I'm down.  I like the LCB because from boiling water to dumping it on the table and eating is 20 minutes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm gona get some crawfish and some shrimp, corn, and taters....anyone got a good source of sausage?  I useally use store bought kielbasa or andouille


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They caught Owney messing with the letters on them signs again.



I heard this time he was messin' with a music store sign that said "PILES OF HITS ON SALE."


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Owney always liked to do that "Scramble" puzzle in the Sunday paper.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I heard this time he was messin' with a music store sign that said "PILES OF HITS ON SALE."


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm waay behind. Looks like Ive been werkin while yall been on here doing nothing


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

Home from work.
Got so much to do and so little time to do it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Time for me to head the Hillbillymobile toward the holler.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bama stuck in a willy wonka movie


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

fuzzy give that boy a milkshake


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Opps does shave his leg, omg.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

he's one of them metro fella's


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Fuzzy gonna give his boy a bowl of hot chili


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

give the boy a frozen margarita


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Afternoon KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Boss how are ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> give the boy a frozen margarita



I will take one over here. Hey, did you hear me, I want one.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm making mud pie for easter


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just left it there, Bo$$. It smelt like French wine, crepes, and fromage de chèvre.


 No wonder you throwed up. Bet that was some stinky goat cheese.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Would frozen margaritas be appropriate for a turkey hunt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bo$$ we are gona have patron margaritas at the billy hunt.  Better show up


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

And nitram wasn't even tryin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

how u know


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bo$$ we are gona have patron margaritas at the billy hunt.  Better show up



with cute lil umbrellas in them????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

with turkey tail fan feather in them HDM03


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Yall been busy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> with turkey tail fan feather in them HDM03



sweet.....i'm down with that


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

gona need some goodies powder for sat morning...and coffeee


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

The lcb Friday or Saturday


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> oops1 - do you have your selfie stick with you?



No.. It's in the rod box on da boat.. Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I think its gona be friday night Bigs but I will leave it up to a vote


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Tell me what to brang I ain't thoughtful.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

How Boss gets to go, I just want pics


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Tell me what to brang I ain't thoughtful.



I think they would appreciate a nice beany casserole


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

maybe some chili too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Is this a Canadian French Cajun French or French French LCB?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

How'd I hit the flop?  Woohoo


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The lcb Friday or Saturday



I knew you wasn't banished.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey a honkey in here stop with the cracker jokes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

He ain't white he clear


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

It's a savannah LCB...thats where i learnt to make it


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I am go out to visit a while with Virgil and take him some Boost and groceries. He bout wore my phone out, so he must be doing better. SYL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't call him white


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Be safe Boss


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

whats a LCB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's a savannah LCB...thats where i learnt to make it



Its a GA cracker lcb


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Selfie for homo3... No stick required!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Look up Homo3


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> whats a LCB



Long Cedar Branch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

turn your computer upside down homo3


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Fancy  oops


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

dang I dizzy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 is upside down and shaves his chest too


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

looks like PC beach


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mrs Billy has chicklet teef


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll brang the crackers


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> turn your computer upside down homo3



thanks; much better


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

y'all getting burnt too to 2


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

i think he has a little booger on his nose


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops wife has all her teeths


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> oops1 is upside down and shaves his chest too



I'm not fuzzy.. I can only grow a Joe Dirt goatee.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 ain't got hair anywhere


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> looks like PC beach



Port saint Billy.. I didn't have enough ammo for PCB


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

busy today


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> oops1 ain't got hair anywhere



tmi


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'm not fuzzy.. I can only grow a Joe Dirt goatee.



I'm not judging you oops.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

no wonder Fuzzy doesn't like him


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops can't grow hair lols


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Port saint Billy.. I didn't have enough ammo for PCB



looks like a nice place


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

flap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oop sure does have pretty feets


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

somebody done waxed cousin oops all up and down


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

My boy spit out the mashed beans


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> no wonder Fuzzy doesn't like him



The green monster is alive and well in him


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

guess he's from the hairless side of the family


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Oop sure does have pretty feets



and silky smooth legs too


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> My boy spit out the mashed beans



milkshake fuzzy


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Oop sure does have pretty feets



I recant my previous post


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I put it in a bag he can try again when he is hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> My boy spit out the mashed beans



give him some OJ......that should be soothing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I put it in a bag he can try again when he is hungry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

A can of beans mixed in a blender was hard work.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

That was my failed attempt at an April fools Krun


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mmmmhhhh.. Leftovers


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That was my failed attempt at an April fools Krun



i don't think she got it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> give him some OJ......that should be soothing



He has a quart can of grapefruit juice by his bed. I told him the burning means its keeping it clean


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That was my failed attempt at an April fools Krun



I know I figured it out,I'm just slow sometimes.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> He has a quart can of grapefruit juice by his bed. I told him the burning means its keeping it clean



you're an awesome Dad; Fuzz!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Burn gets tha germs out


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> He has a quart can of grapefruit juice by his bed. I told him the burning means its keeping it clean



I'm getting out my frying pan hera


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I put bigs on ignore.. I don't associated with bandished folks


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

That's how ya know its werkin


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I do not burn much


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't think she got it



Just fix the clock.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Got watch who you hang out with


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Foot flop homo3


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

You may not burn that much but you
guy's are tinged around the edges.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Just fix the clock.



go clean or cook something


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Pit hair... I got a little


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

sweet


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

looks like it stanks a little


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

LoL


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Pit hair... I got a little



Frenchy!!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sweet



I had to prove my manhood somehow


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

first time seeing a pit pic on GON


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Fuzzy, Hows the kid?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Frenchy!!!



German


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> first time seeing a pit pic on GON



Strike 2 comin any minute nowa


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> first time seeing a pit pic on GON



It looks like the back of a Knee.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ooops is trigger happy with the pics today


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> It looks like the back of a Knee.



Cuzz I wasn't flexing... Maybe I should reshoot it in flex mode


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

are you doin any damage to the cooler ooops?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

any reebs left for me and frozen margs for bo$$?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

hay


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ooops is trigger happy with the pics today



Indeed.. I'm bored and need some activities


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> go clean or cook something


punch


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flip


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Cuzz I wasn't flexing... Maybe I should reshoot it in flex mode



If it makes you feel better, I'm up for a good laugh!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> are you doin any damage to the cooler ooops?



It's gettin purdy light


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

just missed it guthrie


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Dern. Yall Goin to close thisn out in no time


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

I got da bossman's coming tomorrow. I hate I missed most of the shenanigan's today.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> If it makes you feel better, I'm up for a good laugh!!



Don't get lippy wit me... Honkey


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Y'all better watch out, we may be getting Mrs. oops pics soon. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> just missed it guthrie



I can't get a flop in edge ways. Lessin I go back and delete some posts


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok! Sorry, no need for name callin!!! LOL


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Did yall see the proposed deer huntin regs fur next year?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

No more messican deer drives on WMAs


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I can't get a flop in edge ways. Lessin I go back and delete some posts



No cheating, that's the only usles thing we don't do is delete post to win a flop. Lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Did yall see the proposed deer huntin regs fur next year?



Yep, Same as always 24/7 -365. No limit!! LOL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Don't get lippy wit me... Honkey



cracker fight!


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw where you have to call in turkey kills.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Ooops is Jewish, he can throw down. Just a heads up honkey.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

you can delete posts to get flops...but we all know who got it and we take care of deleters.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Boy ain't happy but he is doing good thanks honkey tink man


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ghetto dawg


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

tar and feather them outa hera...:bonce:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

missed flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops that was not sexy


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe this time flop!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice poodle oops


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> cracker fight!



That made me lol's and pee a little


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops post pics of the ladies on the beech


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Oops that was not sexy



Which won?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops got a hairy knuckle


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Oops that was not sexy



Neither is a back mane, But who cares!!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> you can delete posts to get flops...but we all know who got it and we take care of deleters.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

tell mrs oops1 i said hey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

you tell em Nitram


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

03 drunk already


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> 03 drunk already



what you talkin' about????


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I ain't drankn I'm drankn


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> tell mrs oops1 i said hey



She said I know exactly what he's talkin bout


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> tell mrs oops1 i said hey



drunk


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

werd


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Whut


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Up!


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

My peeps


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

You can't get one fair and square when nitram is around. Nless he lets ya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey technomatt


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Yo peeps


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bam


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

nevermind


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea. See^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I let nitram have that flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

im free floppin today...crappy internet on crappy laptop.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

no second monitor...not even running two winders


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I gots to go, my glass is empty.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I'm figurin out nitrams trick


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I figured it oot


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok I need a solution now y'all think
real hard. I put strawberry's in my vodka
bottle in the freezer and now I can't get
my strawberries out, any idea's ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I will be the raining flop kang


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Ok I need a solution now y'all think
> real hard. I put strawberry's in my vodka
> bottle in the freezer and now I can't get
> my strawberries out, any idea's ?



You got a hammer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

hehe...yeahright


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

put more vodka in the bottle and drink that


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Drink the vodka


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Forget the skrawburries


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I drank the vodka I want the strawberry's
not the glass fuzzy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

i think u just have to smash it kayrun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> i think u just have to smash it kayrun



ain't gonna happen


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

maybe when they soften up they will
come out.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

by the way tasted purty goot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flopperoooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

premature lol...nowahhhh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Shop vac


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol..flop now though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Bam


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I drank the vodka I want the strawberry's
> not the glass fuzzy



Get you a skraw.. And take pitchers of the process


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

this computer clicks randomly sometimes...stupid computer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm at the top of the page


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

vodka all gone


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I just or approached by some skimboard sponcers.. They recognized my mad skillz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops is a champ


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I just or approached by some skimboard sponcers.. They recognized my mad skillz



now cuz is drunk  too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Karen likes the frenchy vodka


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

karen u could try a  wire coat hanger bent into a hook


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

My deductible is too much To be tryin that... I was tellin a fib


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

oops got the pie post


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> now cuz is drunk  too



I wish the nattie light sponcers would walk by.. I'd be the equivalent to dos ekkies most intersting man in da werld.. Cept redneck style


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

i bet mattech gets that joke...nerd


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

The answer


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> oops got the pie post



I do not get it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Bet My gotta radio shack credit card


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

karen made that strawbery her lady friend


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> The answer



Cuzzin Karan= winnin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Woo  hoo Kayran posting selfies


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Woo  hoo Kayran posting selfies



Hubby just asked me is that a selfie?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Lols


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy skipjack... I made that flap my lady


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I believe the berries froze and became less pliable


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Flap


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Cracker


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Jack


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops got a new a lady  her name is flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I think as they thaw they will come out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

LoL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

And yes NItram its very goot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

I bet


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Bam son 

I'm tailgating for mediums soccer game tanite


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I quit using sugary mixtures. I wanted to cut
out some calories I used Perrier for a while
but its to pricy so I got a soda stream and make my own
usually with a twist of lime. But strawberries on sale
so tried them like it very much.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sunday I smoking a chuck roast to pull
ribs and a whole chicken,


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

dang....that sounds gooooooooooooood


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

aight meeting finarry over...CYL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

i need a reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm gonna smoke the last  two hog legs from billy camp fer easter.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Nitram I'd like to call a billy meeting.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Presence required


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm gonna need more hog meat.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Beer not allowed


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

gonna take a couple of hours


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

at least a flop or two


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Smoke a hog leg and people get happy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Bam at the top anguish


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I believe I am being ignored.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Enjoy your beer Nitram, I might bbl


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I might need more strawberry help


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> oops got the pie post



3.14




Thanks for reminding me I am a nerd. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Hoo ingore you kayran


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

See if your husband has a tool retriever krun. Its a long flexible rod with a three prong spring loaded grabber. That will get them skrawburries out.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

KRun wants to have a billy meeting with no reebs


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm just messing with Nitram, flasks are allowed


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm ther then  don't mind me if I have to refill my flask  they don't makem big enough


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bigs needs a hollow leg


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok I'm out, outside that is. Love the fresh air.
Y'all be good.NOt


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

We're meetin on the 17th krun. Come on up and have some LCB


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

We need to extend the trip to Sunday martin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

We got to party till midnight and celebrate fuzz's bday on the 18th


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

Saw this had to share, have a nice night guy's.
http://www.reshareworthy.com/god-made-dog/


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Wild turkey on the menu for Saturday if billy can choot


----------



## karen936 (Apr 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> We're meetin on the 17th krun. Come on up and have some LCB



Wish I could more than you know, but
have to be here through May at least
son's treatments.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

My dog is a rescue aNd likes to carp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Ten fo


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Waiting on the wife to get fixed up, then we are going out to eat.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Going to a place called dovetail.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope its good.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

Matteck gotta put on his fancy pants to dine at a place called the dovetail


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Krun, LCB = Lewd Cavorting Bonfire. That's how Fuzzy got incinerated at the last get-together.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thawing out a deer roast and some burger to make two different types of Jerky. Man, i am ready to hear my first gobble of the year!
Despite the skeeters leaving me a pint of blood low this morning, just having that hen sass me was sure a lot of fun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I just had deer burger steak and onions


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Technical Maffew gotta shower and tuck his shirt in fo suppa tonight


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

My nephew just got yelled at by his friends mom because of a text he sent his buddy  

Friend: "what r u doing"

Nephew: "ur mom"  

He is 12 and I am loling long time over here


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

And put on aftershave.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

^^^^ had t share hope that was not too much


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

I had pizza and now I feel bloated.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Guess what daaaaay it iiiss?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Same her fh  Marcos pizza daughter works there


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

I ate too much.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

They was about a 1000 pieces of onion on one slice.
now i'm burpin onion


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Hay. What I miss?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

Is it hump day yet?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay. What I miss?



Matteck....he gone to a fancy pants restaurante'


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm in line at Taco Bell, I got cars in front of me in cars behind me. I left my billfold at work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Lols at bandish


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Is it hump day yet?



What's this all about?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'm in line at Taco Bell, I got cars in front of me in cars behind me. I left my billfold at work.



Tp hanging steel all day


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm gonna go pick up some wangs and reebs. Just me and short mag tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

I found some change. I'm getting something to eat.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What's this all about?



He thinks it literal .


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

I unloaded trucks all day. Didn't actually accomplish not one thing.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> He thinks it literal .



I was sure hoping mattech was a republican. I look at him different now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Chic on fb sent me a message asking me what I did for a living i tolt her I fold pizza boxes. No response back


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Republican flop.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

No room for literals in a billy bunch


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

She axed me about you. Axed if you was a stalker, I said yes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Republican stink like money


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> She axed me about you. Axed if you was a stalker, I said yes.



Last chic I friend from your page CB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Cliche blocker


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Can't join a group tp is in for nothing


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

CB? Help me out here?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

You cliche block me tp


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P.=don't talk to us anymore. He too good for us.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Tp got married its official he posted it on Facebook


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats TP


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

There sure are a lot of Billy's in Cartersville


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

She so big tp has to hug her three times just to get around her.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Tp got married its official he posted it on Facebook


  In Progressive Farmer too. All these progressives.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Wish I could take a picture of this place I'm waiting on my wings at.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

TP like big gals?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Take a pic wishes are fer losers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

There is a reason why tp drives an F350


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Medium sized.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

It would be too obvious and I left my pistol out in truck


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm on top of the page


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Medium sized.



They make good workers... Good walking behind a plow or mower


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> T.P.=don't talk to us anymore. He too good for us.



I had to get a job. Its very uncool. I cursed out a truck driver and two of my helpers today. I told my helpers they were useles and told the truck drivers he needed to learn to drive in reverse.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

A&P steel is growing. Tp doing 100 million in revenue this year. @10% profit. TP is 10 million plus he is Richy rich


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

*Tp profile pic r*

Rich man pose


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Baaaaack at the shop to hunt down my billfold. One taco didn't do it.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Still loling at my nephew


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Mm done posted my pic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

Tp is a rich player


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Ur mom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 1, 2015)

No ur mom


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I had to get a job. Its very uncool. I cursed out a truck driver and two of my helpers today. I told my helpers they were useles and told the truck drivers he needed to learn to drive in reverse.


What's their screen names here? 


Migmack said:


> Rich man pose


Can't hide money. 


bigelow said:


> Ur mom


Let's leave the mom's out of this.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

This stuff sucks


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I had to get a job. Its very uncool. I cursed out a truck driver and two of my helpers today. I told my helpers they were useles and told the truck drivers he needed to learn to drive in reverse.



Did you cuss Durt out?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Durt's brother, Lazy Billy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Dunno who the truck driver was, from Florida or somewhere.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Live from the soccer field


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Lftc


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Been in the garden awhile. Gots some squash and some beans planted. Planted taters a couple weeks ago


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm goin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

To try


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

And flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

This one


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Flopper


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

I can't back a truck worth a flip, got scolded prurty gud taday about it. That little feller was tellen his helpers they where useles....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

Was told get back to the sunny beaches of Fla.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad all I had to do was pull outathere once unloaded.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Were you offended by his language kmac?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Were you offended by his language kmac?


Any sign language to go with it? Was he charismatic?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Were you offended by his language kmac?



I was in shock.... This feller had eyes of cold steele. black hair an I think a mustash. He took off his hard hat an threw it. His hair was still inplace & I wondered how. Then he kinda blew his nose in his hand & ran it threw his hair an thats how it stayed there. Purty smart I was thinken.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Any sign language to go with it? Was he charismatic?



He had more hand signals than a major leagle baseball coach at the world play offs. Ran up to his men & told them his little girl moved faster than that on the monkey bars.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

What a day.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Day a what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

Jerky is on the dehydrator, grocery list is made, and found the tent in the garage. Don't see any mice holes in the bag so hope it's ok.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

KinnieMack got me lol-in.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

smush, smush,smush,


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> smush, smush,smush,



You walkin in mud?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

People were very hurtful to me in the fishing forum. They questioned my place of residence.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

walkin I takillya mud


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> People were very hurtful to me in the fishing forum. They questioned my place of residence.



you aint from around hera are ya?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Fish Hawk took up for me.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Link me, KD. I will straighten this out.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

They don't like me snagging suckers, even though it is legal and is a tradition that goes back longer than fishing with a reel.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Link me, KD. I will straighten this out.



How do you feel about snagging, in the Freshwater fishing forum. It is an old thread so I am near the last Page or 2.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

They don't want the Billy gang to go over there and cause a scene bo$$


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> People were very hurtful to me in the fishing forum. They questioned my place of residence.


Well, in all honesty when you first joined we were about convinced it was a fake account by a banned member. 


KyDawg said:


> They don't like me snagging suckers, even though it is legal and is a tradition that goes back longer than fishing with a reel.


Well, go back to the dynamite/brick sandwich or the old telephone generator. It's easier than snagging anyway.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

If i had to choose between snaggin an telephoning, I just wouldn't choose.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

yep


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Hankus called you out over there TP


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hankus called you out over there TP



ha cain member what he sed yestiddy, mus less 2 year ago


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Why in the world would you need a brick wid your dynamite? You got cheap dynamite?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

hey bamer


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Why in the world would you need a brick wid your dynamite? You got cheap dynamite?



yep, all I could afford, Billy sed it was top quality, didn know that ment it floated


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

M-80's were cheaper and easier to hide......


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> M-80's were cheaper and easier to hide......



wisht I had a couple m80s in my tackle box


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, in all honesty when you first joined we were about convinced it was a fake account by a banned member.
> 
> Well, go back to the dynamite/brick sandwich or the old telephone generator. It's easier than snagging anyway.



I was on here a year and people thought I was Old Red, Mack, and several other people that were gone fore I got here. They questioned my place of residence too. One guy even paid to do a phone search on my number, after he asked me to call him.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, took my wife to a fancy resturaunt in Macon, while there I got paged for Emory. I should have got someone to cover my on call. We ate dinner, took her home, now driving to atl.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

After his called me he told one of his friends that I sounded like a nice old man. His friend is no longer among us.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

We had a good time though. Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Why in the world would you need a brick wid your dynamite? You got cheap dynamite?



No, i just want to use smaller pieces of dynamites to save money. I wish we could get hand grenades at the Army/navy surplus store.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

Good pic, MT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was on here a year and people thought I was Old Red, Mack, and several other people that were gone fore I got here. They questioned my place of residence too. One guy even paid to do a phone search on my number, after he asked me to call him.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mrs MT looks happy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Mattech married the "purty girl" from highschool.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> We had a good time though. Lol



You outpunted your coverage, bro.
Beautiful lady.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Great selfie Technical Maffew


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Mark and T helped me out.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mrs MT looks happy.



She better be, I went all out today. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Matt you need to take care of her, she is purty.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks yall


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks flop^^^^


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Prolly told her he owned half of Monroe county, wuz a doctor, a lawyer, an asronaut, and he owns this bar,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Matt done outkicked his coverage. But I think a lot of us did.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

She has it made Bo$$. Lol


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

did good mtech, when ya said "I do" ya was the ugly one


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't have to kick it very far.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

She couldn't resist my charm. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess that's a compliment hank? Lol


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How do you feel about snagging, in the Freshwater fishing forum. It is an old thread so I am near the last Page or 2.


 I saw dat.
I'm bein ignored on the upland game thread. I hope ya'll don't mind but I invited the gunshy dog to the Useless threads. Ignordom.  Aughta be a Serius forum for um.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> I guess that's a compliment hank? Lol



He's saying for a very timid underachieving juvenile follower, you have married a very beautiful, smart, lady and that you should be very thankful that he did not get there first with his extraordinary good looks and advanced charm. I speak fluent Hankus.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

She could not resist the mini-van.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol, thanks for the translation, Dave


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> He's saying for a very timid underachieving juvenile follower, you have married a very beautiful, smart, lady and that you should be very thankful that he did not get there first with his extraordinary good looks and advanced charm. I speak fluent Hankus.



what dave said


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks T and JB.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

battery died in the ol Ford, anybody hear of Billy sportin a new used battery


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Women can't say no to a minivan


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> Women can't say no to a minivan



specially if ya gots candy


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> specially if ya gots candy



Hankus is insinuating that Mrs. Mattech might be a little underaged.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I saw dat.
> I'm bein ignored on the upland game thread. I hope ya'll don't mind but I invited the gunshy dog to the Useless threads. Ignordom.  Aughta be a Serius forum for um.



What's the dogs name in case we see him lurking?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm eating off fine china tonight.

I found it in the back of the cupboard and all the everyday stuff is dirty. And out of paper plates.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

You going to the Turkey Hunt Dave?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'm eating off fine china tonight.
> 
> I found it in the back of the cupboard and all the everyday stuff is dirty. And out of paper plates.



Who gonna wash it all.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

When I was a single Dad, we would use all the dishes, and when every dish in the house was dirty, and every paper product was gone, I would wash dishes again.  I ain't real proud of that.......my friends still make fun of me for it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You going to the Turkey Hunt Dave?



I will if you will.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

When I started datin' Mrs JB she really wanted to clean my house and I wouldn't let her.  It was a personal space thing for me, I think she just hated hangin' out at a dirty house.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

I need to teach K how to call them......................


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What's the dogs name in case we see him lurking?


Gunshy dog ain't got a name. Lots of folks recommend takin him to the gun range and I thought that was a good idea if nobody was around. But come to find out they just tryin help him overcome his anxzieties.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Billy said it's better to be rigged and ready than jus be ready.. Whatever that means.. Nun tha less.. .. He's ready for Sheeps.. Spanish and cobia.. If won screws up and swims shallow.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

ain no turkeys to hunt in my places, think Billy done roost shoosted em


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

rigged is Billy speek fer half drunk


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> ain no turkeys to hunt in my places, think Billy done roost shoosted em



Is that illegal?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy said it's better to be rigged and ready than jus be ready.. Whatever that means.. Nun tha less.. .. He's ready for Sheeps.. Spanish and cobia.. If won screws up and swims shallow.



What type of reel is the 2nd from right?  The black and red one.....


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> When I was a single Dad, we would use all the dishes, and when every dish in the house was dirty, and every paper product was gone, I would wash dishes again.  I ain't real proud of that.......my friends still make fun of me for it.


I ain't even a single dad. And I will wash when I get around to it. 

The women I see now most likely got paper plates in their trunk so they ain't gonna wash them neither.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

You goin' Bo$$?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Is that illegal?



I dunno, but thats how he likes ta do it


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You goin' Bo$$?





KyDawg said:


> You going to the Turkey Hunt Dave?



When an whair we goin  I mite could make it if nothin else breaks fer the next month


----------



## Hankus (Apr 1, 2015)

seed ya later fellers, gotta werk nite shift in Bainbridge tamara nite


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Evenin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mattech did real good!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Hankus said:


> When an whair we goin  I mite could make it if nothin else breaks fer the next month



Incoming Hankus


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

10-4


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sup yall..sucks bout the call matech


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I liked it when chicks wanted to clean my house that meant they were making an effort to impress


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm getting to where I don't like these late calls. Just pulled up at Emory. I may take a nap before I go in.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Mtech hoping for a surprise gift when he gets home


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Pretty night though


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Puts you in the mood for a


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mtech hoping for a surprise gift when he gets home



Explain !


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I will if you will.



Nothing I would love more, but I got to back that way in May and June,


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey mtech stay away from the bums  they minivan jacking nowa days


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

I was fixin rice and asparagus and fryin butterly venison loin but that fine china made me accent it with French wine, crepes and fromage de bovine. No chervre around hya.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Hank, you taking care of my pine tree?


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Bige


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Scrapy eating with some creeps.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Missing middle draws


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

If one gets close I'll start shooting early on, just to be safe.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Draws a picture


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Bigs, still coming that way in May, hope we can meet up. Maybe at that oyster bar in Dahlonega.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Better to be safe shoot first let God sort them out

Just say u were afraid for your life


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Matt gonna be firing rounds off out of the mini-van.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Won't be the first time I've shot out the window of the minivan. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I never knew how much of a Billy I was until I joined in on this forum. Lol


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

They did not have a fence around that shooting range and they do not shoot too good. The dog got away and is shonuff gunshy now. All you got to do now is throw up and that dog takes off.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I would make the trip with the fam  we start camping in May but we usually do a hotel in there and hit one if those gold mine tourist traps  blood mountain is a very nice place to visit  look it up  

It's s series of small waterfalls and swimming holes  we have a good time


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Better to be safe shoot first let God sort them out
> 
> Just say u were afraid for your life



You a cop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't punctuate here much  

I'm too lazy

Yall get it though


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Undercover ld  shhhhhh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Carp


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Now?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

we watching David Chandley on the wrong channel. kinda like watching your quarterback on the wrong team.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey just noticed banished was changed  

I like it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

nice one mattech


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks. OK, I'm off to work.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Wide awake wake wake wake


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hope it dont go long mattech


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Fish Hawk took up for me.



He calls himself atlantadawg but says he's from middle ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Past your bedtime Martin.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Somebody please post some Greg Alman.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

or some duanne.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think that's legal


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

I got one more silver dollar


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 1, 2015)

Matter of fact I believe it's illegal


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Seriously...i hear you boss


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

tied to the whippin post


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Fat bottom girls make the rockin world go round


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Not greg alman^^


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

I was born in the backm of a grey hound bus going down hwy 41


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Guth goin to bring the big pimp truck


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Im real tarred


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Play me some mnt music


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bed time...later yall


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Martin we got to celebrate fuzzys 60th bday  at the turkey hunt


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 1, 2015)

LAter MArtin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Watchin survivor man bigfeets special


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Nite frenchie


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Mtn music good too


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

turn it uppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 1, 2015)

Lost a good one today...............Bubba Hendricks.............RIP my friend.................


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Les is loosing my respect quick


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I like bluegrass


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm lame


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Or super cool in my own mind


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

How far from Dahlonega are you Bigs?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like I missed a big day. Wad I miss?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Biut an hr & 15


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I got banished


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Then came back


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Krun was drinkin frozen strawberries soaked in vodka 

Ld is stuck in mud and takillya


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

But he did not lose his truck


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Migs boy had his tonsils out


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

He saved them in a mason jar


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

boss we stay at the quality inn 

the deer come right up to the parking lot and pool it is pretty cool  

Every time we stay there I say I am going back during bow  season but never do


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks bro!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

There is a good pizza place down town that has live music on Fridays or Saturdays is the ouster place round there I think I remember one near by


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 1, 2015)

Like your title! Lol.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bout my bed time! I been working to hard.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

You bet bro


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nite Nite flop?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah think it was hillbilly gave it to me?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Ohhhhhh got that Juan


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

I rambled enough  I'm out 

Nite peeps


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Pnut


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like we gonna be there Friday and Saturday night, gonna have some free time.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Medium oops finally chased a chick but she was a lil too old .. He's 11 and she was 14... He set his sights too high


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Geerage share ades playin.. We go big


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

My pitcher didn't load


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Tryin again


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

What dates boss


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

We do it big... Billy style


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2015)

atemohowas..


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Dang oops yall gots a big fan  where does that door go


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops got a house full of youngins.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Hang in there quack  u goin to billy turkey hunt? U invited


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

I will get back on you with the dates Bigs, wife's asleep and I don't know them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Quack running out of books.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

You heard the new Marilyn Manson bige? Pretty good song.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I dun got n em.. Gotta get ip early.. Talked to a deckhand that tolt me where the fish was.. Hittin em early.: seed y'all later..tatters


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

What's behind door #1 oooops?


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck oooops


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Wear em out, but be safe


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't get sunburnt on your feets


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> What type of reel is the 2nd from right?  The black and red one.....



Penn budget.. It's a fine reel. That's all I buy nowa


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I lied... In still up


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Goin ta sleep nowa


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fow reel.. Doe


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

No mtech haven't heard he is under rated


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Y'all leave a sweeting PBR and a light in fur Billy


----------



## oops1 (Apr 1, 2015)

He kikes em a lil warm... Oops out


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Seen some decent referbs at bass pro in Macon  what is a decent reel to look for  the went from 15-40  rods too


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Oops getting ready to go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Nite oops I tried but still awake


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey K.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Kenny!!!+


----------



## bigelow (Apr 1, 2015)

Ale ire wife says bed time  best I go now nite yall


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Night Bigs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Uh oh K having a party.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

And we didn't get invited.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

We need to do summpin special for 300. Summpin that will impress the CEO.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Wooooooo, I'm done


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

True dat Bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Tryin again



I was hoping oops could translate that body language if he even knows . I've seen it a bunch, legs spread for balance and hands on hips. Ain't never been a good sign for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hang in there quack  u goin to billy turkey hunt? U invited





Gotta work that Friday night, might try to come up that Saturday.  Email directions don't make any sense to me??


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work that Friday night, might try to come up that Saturday.  Email directions don't make any sense to me??



I think you got to come thru here to get there Mil. You could stop and pick me up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like you will have to lock up again tonight Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Billy said he likes to deer hunt on the full moon.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

If you can make it to Monticello quack I can come and meet you in town.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Got three white suckers today, will taste good tomorrow, after soaking in salt water all night.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

Seriously juat made it half way home andbwmory called back for a completely unrelated problem on a different instrument. If it weren't for the company vice president being at Emory at 10 am tomorrow I would tell them I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Money Matt, make it while your young.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

K is sleeping in here, like a homeless person.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

This aint a non profit enterprise K.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Getting bout my bedtime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Night all see youins tomorrow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> K is sleeping in here, like a homeless person.






KyDawg said:


> This aint a non profit enterprise K.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm gone too. Ate a whole loin butterflied . I'm done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think you got to come thru here to get there Mil. You could stop and pick me up.









mattech said:


> If you can make it to Monticello quack I can come and meet you in town.




Thanks Matt, will give you a shout closer to time.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

10-4 quack


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally done, time to head home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Fuzzy in da house !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I woke up for no reason


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Caught up, now what am I going to do at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Take a nap ??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Nah to many people they title tales


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I hate a title tale


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm awake


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I have to work at when ever i feel like going in


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Can't wait for blue ridge this weekend


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I am curing a ham for Easter it in the brine in da fridge


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

7 guests at 3 am  lots of peeps checkin on billy


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Good nite guests bige out


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Take a nap quack  mig go back to sleep see yall in the AM


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I gotta be up in tirty mins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Geeeeeeze, I just went back and read all 29 pages. 



Big'z nephew made me lol all ova !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Word?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Chief.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze, I just went back and read all 29 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Big'z nephew made me lol all ova !!



Moms don't have a sense of humor


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hey Chief.



Mornin Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Im grumpy this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

I busted a grumpy this morn, woke the dog up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

"ur mom.."


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm up


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Tell cubegirl we said hey


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll tell Juan you said hey


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Juan is gonna be totally useless today,walking around in red clay mud and tracking it everywhere.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

The indian store owner told Juan he's gotta take his muddy boots off before he can come in his store.I told Juan forget him we'll go to the Dollar General where they make you keep you shoes on.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

He keeps his uncle in a cage......Calls him ankoo the parakeet


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Indian store owner says he serves who he  wants,when he wants and how he wants cause America is the land of the free.
His aunte is little khris,a Pekinese pup that will dance for treats


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

I told indian store owner he couldn't talk to Juan like that just because he come from a foreign country,spoke broken English and didn't pay taxes.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

I told him we were gonna boycott his store and shop at the dollar general......I told his aunte to shut up that yappin  and told his unckle to get back in his cage and go nibble on some seeds.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Indian store owner told me I cant talk to his aunte and unkle like that just because one was a bird and one was a Pekinese pup


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

I told him I caught his cousin on a minner but he stunk so bad I throwed him back and told him to go take a bath.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

go for it


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

get it fore its gone


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

the flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Penn budget.. It's a fine reel. That's all I buy nowa



That's what I thought it was.  I bought 5 last year for my SW rods and love em.  I'm gonna buy 3 more this year and put on some 10' rods so I can reach out past the sandbar.  For $60 they aren't that bad a reel.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

I used to buy junk reels and have to replace em every year.  Hoping those Penns will last a while.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dang I need to get down to the ocean and do some fishin'.  Have a buddy who bought a house in Santa Rosa beach Fl and wants me to show him how to surf fish.......think I'm gonna take him up on that soon.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mornin' erre'body......lotsa folks up latelast night.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That's what I thought it was.  I bought 5 last year for my SW rods and love em.  I'm gonna buy 3 more this year and put on some 10' rods so I can reach out past the sandbar.  For $60 they aren't that bad a reel.



I got a Penn Fierce 6500 that's 3 years old now and aint gave me a lick of trouble.I have it on a 10 ft surf rod, strung up with braided line and can sling that thang a country mile.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Penn reels are where its at.  Buy once, cry once


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dang I need to get down to the ocean and do some fishin'.  Have a buddy who bought a house in Santa Rosa beach Fl and wants me to show him how to surf fish.......think I'm gonna take him up on that soon.



I'm headed down middle of May


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

man it's early....I only like hunting this early


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

stoopid work meetings


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

sup 03 and Guth


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

herro?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

sup martin


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> stoopid work meetings



I agree!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Good morning errbody!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

always sit in the back corner in these meeting


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

dont want anyone snooping on what im doin on GON.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning, got a bisquit and hasbrowns on the way to work, i'm full but still asleep


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Been practicin my turkey call. I'll be driving and think about it. People pull up beside me at the redlights and yell, That dont even sound like a turkey!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm like I know!!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds like some nails on a chalkboard or something


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm like I know!!



That's why I'm practicin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Goin to my club this weekend to try and pew pew a turkey. Shouldn't be to 2 many peeps therea


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Might have 3000 acres to myself


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

i heard some hens in the woods the other day that didnt even sound like turkeys


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Where you huntin this weekend nitram


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

MG cyber scouting


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I got a Penn Fierce 6500 that's 3 years old now and aint gave me a lick of trouble.I have it on a 10 ft surf rod, strung up with braided line and can sling that thang a country mile.



Do you use a floro leader with that braid?  I have avoided braid so far, and string all my rods up with cajun line, but, I have always put new line on every reel each year.......thinkin' braid might save some money that way.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Nope. Was Goin to extend an invite.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm headed down middle of May



Good luck.  You goin' to SGI?  I always go there in June, then again in the fall if I get a chance.  This will be my first trip to Santa Rosa.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

This is my SGI thread from last year, a couple of my Penn reels are in the pics......but I got them on 8' rods so I can't throw as far as I need to, but I like them for fishing in the trough and on the pier.  So I'm going to add some 10' this year, might get some Penn 5000, the ones I have now are 4000.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=807087&highlight=


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Goin to my club this weekend to try and pew pew a turkey. Shouldn't be to 2 many peeps therea



I might be headed down to my club tonight.  Gotta wait and see if I have to work tamarra.  I don't think my club is too far from yours.  Im off exit 12 on I16


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Where you huntin this weekend nitram



I got a couple birds I need to go visit on the national forest near my club.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I need Codinates of roosting Toms


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Do folks age and score turkeys?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sure the trophy turkey hunters do...I don't


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

If I were a turkey hunter, I'm pretty sure I'd shoot any legal bird.  Not sure I could get into trophy turkey huntin'.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah...even jakes taste too good to let walk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yall see the pacman game on google maps?  Get on there and click the pacman icon in the bottom left. You can play anywhere.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sup mark


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

bout that time.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

I miss the 50 post pages


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

really devalued the flop when we went to 25


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> This is my SGI thread from last year, a couple of my Penn reels are in the pics......but I got them on 8' rods so I can't throw as far as I need to, but I like them for fishing in the trough and on the pier.  So I'm going to add some 10' this year, might get some Penn 5000, the ones I have now are 4000.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=807087&highlight=



I'm going down to Destin next week and gonna try to get some surf fishing in. Besides the piers, are there any places that rents rods? I don't have that type of equipment and don't really want to buy it to use once a year, twice at the most


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning useless one's.Nitram need's
another meeting.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

What chal done with TP lately?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

no thanks kayrun i need to get out of this one and ride the UFO home


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> We had a good time though. Lol


Congrats Matt. Your wife is very purty.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy said it's better to be rigged and ready than jus be ready.. Whatever that means.. Nun tha less.. .. He's ready for Sheeps.. Spanish and cobia.. If won screws up and swims shallow.



What's the vacuum cleaner gonna catch?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Congrats Matt. Your wife is very purty.



MT's wife = much, much, much, much, much purtier than MT.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> What's the vacuum cleaner gonna catch?



I was wondering what kinda fish you catch on that pank  Swiffer duster he's got tied on that one rod?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice selfie MT......good thing you carried your selfie stick to dinner with ya'll


By the way; tell your wife i said hey!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

You had your crepes et œufs yet this mornin, nitram?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

No I had cheerios and a cup of coffee billy from the mounds


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

but i wish i had some croissants


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Congrats Matt. Your wife is very purty.



I think mattech is kinda cute too......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

03 gona be jealous u hitting on his BF derto


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honk Honk!



I'm done with one set of CEO's on to the next set!!! Maybe if I stall they will buy my lunch.... hmmmm


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

stall em Honkey!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sup nut nut and bigs


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

lol's


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm going down to Destin next week and gonna try to get some surf fishing in. Besides the piers, are there any places that rents rods? I don't have that type of equipment and don't really want to buy it to use once a year, twice at the most



I'm not really sure if anybody rents em.  But, if your going once a year, a $30-$40 rod should work ok.  I'm thinking that might be a better route than renting one.  Here's a $30 option....if you keep it out of the sand it should work:

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...nd-Reel-Spinning-Combo/product/1301290546237/


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

I done missed this hole tread.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

honkey?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

flap


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

I gotta go be useful awhile.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

Honkey!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought a $30 wal-mart rod n reel for surf fishing that lasted me 8 years and prolly caught more fish than any other reel I've ever owned.  I kept it out of the sand.  It finally broke on me last summer.  Very few cheap reels get that kind-a mileage, but some of em aren't bad.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Ima here


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

Back to werk.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

TP busy doin real work  if I catch him in time I might be able to buy him lunch in kennesaw


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey marteeen


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Bro?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'm not really sure if anybody rents em.  But, if your going once a year, a $30-$40 rod should work ok.  I'm thinking that might be a better route than renting one.  Here's a $30 option....if you keep it out of the sand it should work:
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...nd-Reel-Spinning-Combo/product/1301290546237/



Thanks JB ! Yea, I think I'll just buy a couple of those while I'm down there at BPS.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

biggest thing about anything you take to the beach is to hose it down with fresh water after every use and keep those reel gears lubed.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I bought a $30 wal-mart rod n reel for surf fishing that lasted me 8 years and prolly caught more fish than any other reel I've ever owned.  I kept it out of the sand.  It finally broke on me last summer.  Very few cheap reels get that kind-a mileage, but some of em aren't bad.



Usually the aluminum gears get ate up in saltwater. Learned that livin in jaxville. Got to rinse em good adder fishin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Yea. What nitram sayed


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Any news on Migmack's offspring this morning? I remember the 2nd day after that surgery I thought my daughter had become Satan!! Poor lil fella!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> biggest thing about anything you take to the beach is to hose it down with fresh water after every use and keep those reel gears lubed.



Yea. I learned that a couple of years ago. I took a brand new Phluger down there, didn't clean it afterwards and when I got it out 6 months later it was seized up.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Usually the aluminum gears get ate up in saltwater. Learned that livin in jaxville. Got to rinse em good adder fishin



That too ^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

M7......post pics of the fish you catch while your down there.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> M7......post pics of the fish you catch while your down there.



Will do


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

M7 Going to catch a great whit of the destin coast


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

M7 gona catch a great honkey shark


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 2, 2015)

Drive by.....Hey!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Cch here


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

As long as we catch sumpin


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey cch


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for letting me get the flop Nitram


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey green tractor man


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

These boys ain't liking me none. I told them I'd whip the next one I saw trying to use the forklift.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

get em TP


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

they don't look like no erectors to me?????


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

but my back hurts T.P......


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

they are far from it, HDM 03.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> they are far from it, HDM 03.



excuse me......?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

Going to file for concealed weapons permit bbl.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Is that durt outside just standing around?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Going to file for concealed weapons permit bbl.



pewpewpew


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Have fun Krun


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> excuse me......?



He said; "they are far from it, HDM 03."


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> He said; "they are far from it, HDM 03."



thanks.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes he is in allot of pain today. Hopefully he will get over it soon


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

no problems Durt......let me know if you need anything else


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

What fork lift ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

HDM03 is a communicator


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Yes he is in allot of pain today. Hopefully he will get over it soon



give him some chips and salsa; that will make him feel mo better


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> HDM03 is a communicator



it's a gift


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

bout lunch time


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> HDM03 is a communicator




among other things........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

hungry


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe you could be a erector for T P, m03


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

hungry flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Maybe you could be a erector for T P, m03



that has always been a dream of mine; k


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

among other things.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Is something wrong with one of the baby fuzzys?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

With your mad skillz, hand eye workin together. You would make a good one in notime.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Chinese buffet today, cat backstrap on a stick... emmm emmm


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Yes he is in allot of pain today. Hopefully he will get over it soon



Sorry to hear that......did they not give him some good pain meds?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Poor lil fuzz


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

alittle suzuki aakee goes a long way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Poor little feller, mig took his pain killers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Tonsils removed TP.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Migs eatin' all lil fuzz' good drugs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

krun be packen..... 38 deals a lotta hate at the right time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Mig ate all little migs Popsicle's


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Hydrocodone went fast in my liquir


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

when doctor ask how bad does it hurt from 1 to 10


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

always say 11


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

can always take half


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Kapppooooya


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck to lil fuzz.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> always say 11



When I get kidney stones I keep saying "10" and they keep givin' me dilaudid.  That stuff puts me on a magic carpet ride.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

off work, time to make a list, check it twice, go grocery shopping, and start watching the clock.
After a nap.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

no point in being in pain if u can be on a magic carpet ride


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> off work, time to make a list, check it twice, go grocery shopping, and start watching the clock.
> After a nap.



You could be off the mod clock too if u go ahead and make my name bold.  I'll watch this place for you.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I bought a $30 wal-mart rod n reel for surf fishing that lasted me 8 years and prolly caught more fish than any other reel I've ever owned.  I kept it out of the sand.  It finally broke on me last summer.  Very few cheap reels get that kind-a mileage, but some of em aren't bad.



I bought a couple $35-$40 Okuma surf combos at a bait shop near Charleston several years ago, we've caught a pile of fish on them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Martin.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope Virgil is doing well bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Fuzzy just gonna take his sons meds.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

whistle whistle whistle


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

He is doing a lot better. His meds are helping him and the home health care lady is being sure he take them right. I might try to get him out riding Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Ridirt have you seen my pet Turkey, he seems to have wondered off?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Good to hear that bo$$


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

gobble gobble gobble


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Where is Bigs, I need to ax him a question.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Ridirt have you seen my pet Turkey, he seems to have wondered off?



that was a pet?........sorry KyDawg


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

turkey fo supper tonight......


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Boom bang bodabing


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

gut here to get the flop......


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

but I'm gonna get it,,...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Billy went on a paid hunt at a place where he had kilt some exoctic critters in years past, kilt a 24# osceola in middle ga which had a very short beard, was proud of it too........said the "guide" spotted it and flushed it his way.  Mounted it whole.

I'm thinking it was somebody's pet got cut loose but never had the heart to tell billy.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

nitram asleep


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

gut flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Billy kilt a ram at that same middle Ga huntin' place


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

24 non bearded osceola turkey?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> 24 non bearded osceola turkey?



Yup.  May have been something else, wasn't an eastern, taxidermist said it was osceola.....in middle Ga.

Either way, Billy and guide were walking down rd, saw turkey, guide circled turkey and "flushed" it to Billy.  Said it was the dumbest turkey ever. I'm thinking guide knew turkey was where he left it.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Prolly some local kid's pet "gobbles."


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

linky please?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

oh this is first hand experience....man lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

that would make a good thread.  HOpefullly billy shows up to brag about his trophy in the turkey talk forum


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> oh this is first hand experience....man lol



What I'm sayin' is Billy dun paid to shoot somebody's pet turkey, and everybody, including taxidermist, knew it was a pet except for Billy.

This is the Billy most of my Billy stories are about.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Ridirt done shot my Turkey.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> that would make a good thread.  HOpefullly billy shows up to brag about his trophy in the turkey talk forum



This particular Billy would likely not be able to figure out how to communicate on this forum.  Can barely email.  I'll try to get some photos of this bird.  It was very big.  

But, this also happened a while back......I remembered it when somebody on here asked about a pet turkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Or maybe it was Billy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

That's hilarious...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Or maybe it was Billy.



May have been.  This same Billy keeps losin' his welcome at huntin' places for killin' everything he sees.  Has been known to take a rod from a kid when a big fish is on, and shoot critters on adult/youth hunts.   He is the most Billy of all the Billy's I know.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Im hopin' he don't ever join the forum......he'd recognize about 80% of my stories and be awful upset at me.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Once saw him casting over kids heads to catch fish in the "youth and 65+" section of moccasin creek.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

lol-jb

that really is Billy.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

I always take the pole away from my kids if they have a big one on though......


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

i thought everybody did that......


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

dont want my kids developing back problems reeling in a big fish......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

This Billy once used his 12 yr old kid's shoulder as a rifle rest to shoot at a doe as they walked down a public rd.  Then got mad at 12 yr old for fidgeting when he mist.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I just woke up


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I hate working til 3 am


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

It messes with my scheduke


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Krun


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

dang billy


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm off to stone mnt


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

I used to run  kids catfish tournament at work. We would put about 2500 lbs of fish in this  2 acre pond and not feed them for about 3 days before fishing. It was supposed to start at 8 AM in the morning, and I'd get there bout 7. Several times Adults would be pulling in catfish by the time I got there.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

i seriously hope I'm never that selfish............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> This Billy once used his 12 yr old kid's shoulder as a rifle rest to shoot at a doe as they walked down a public rd.  Then got mad at 12 yr old for fidgeting when he mist.



Kid is prolly deaf in one ear today.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Kid is prolly deaf in one ear today.



kid was probably trying to hold his finger in his ear was why he was figiting....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

I try to be as opposite of that as I can be.  I've handed off big fish to my boy several times, and let the biggest buck I've ever seen walk because I was trying to let my boy shoot it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I tried to get my son to shoot a doe this year. He freaked out and gave me the gun and asked me to shoot it. I kept saying no, but he kept asking me to shoot it. I felt bad, but he was so happy to see me shot it.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> kid was probably trying to hold his finger in his ear was why he was figiting....



That's how the story goes, anyway.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

A lot of what I do is because of a lot of what I saw Billy and the type do.  Gives one  a good perspective, I think.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I've gone 20 miles in and hour. I hate mcdonough


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I should have taken the whole day off.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I used to run  kids catfish tournament at work. We would put about 2500 lbs of fish in this  2 acre pond and not feed them for about 3 days before fishing. It was supposed to start at 8 AM in the morning, and I'd get there bout 7. Several times Adults would be pulling in catfish by the time I got there.



  I'm not a fan of selfish folks.  And I never understood why an adult would wanna do such a thing anyway.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I love watching my kids fight a good fish, I've caught enough to were I get more enjoyment watching them catch them


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

We got a Billy in our club he took his daughter to kill her a deer  then he shot a button buck.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

MY boy hook an 8# bass I cut the line tolt him he hasn't spent enough time fishing to deserve a bass like that. I didn't want it to ruin him


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

kids have the rest of their lives to kilt deer and catch fish.......it's all about me


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I love watching my kids fight a good fish, I've caught enough to were I get more enjoyment watching them catch them



It's more fun watchin' young'ns enjoy things.  I think the issue with the Billy's of the world is that they never really get that......they wanna do it all themselves.

Man, I'm rememberin' more as I type.....I could fill a whole Billy thread with stories of Billy's selfish outdoor exploits.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 stole my fishing pole from me once......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Fuzzy has great parenting skills.....we can all learn from him


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

JB and Durt are uppity do-gooders


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

down care for that


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

mememe


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

hehehe.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

do gooder......lol


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

I used to Quail hunt with a Billy and his son. If he and his son shot at the same time and a bird fell, he would always claim he hit it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

m03 ispretty much a daytime friend on here.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks K


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

you mean a lot to me too


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I ate quail with Billy & he always "Snagged" the last quail also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks m03, if you need anything & I mean anything just let me know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Mig on meds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Heck, I'm on meds also.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Think I will go bass snagging today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty nice outside now, but the storms are a coming.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go bass snagging today.



That's the only sportin' way to catch a bedded bass


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I like shooten fish with spearguns underwater.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Thisen is about done.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Not much life left.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Its about snagged out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Crawled through & shot up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Seen better hours.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Minutes left, the broken clock is ticking.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

tick tok


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

yep


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

tick tok say da clock


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

lol flop?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

i need to get outa this meeting


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

yes!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

homo3 rulez!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

raining hard here in indiana boss


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

It goin in the scrapy pile...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

cloudy here in lawrenceville


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Sly m03 got that loling flop.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

lock er' down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

martin been training me


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Ibet he has.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Bo$$ i$ $etten back waiten to $$$ this thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Bo$$ looking to $$$ in


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Bring flower$.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Bo$$ is a mover and a shaker


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

I scared of thunder.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

its ok lil fella


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

lil girl dirt is running track today........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

Honk Honk!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks nitram.....you a caring frenchman


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03, Scrapy, Nitram4891+, KyDawg+, kmckinnie+, mattech+, JB0704


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay lets wrap this up and move on.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

8 members and 9 guests


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

caring Frenchmen flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2015)

not it for 298


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

last post


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

boooyah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

The end


----------

